# Baked Crab Rangoon!(another "KISS" recipe)



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Nuthin' could be easier!
What kinda "dip" do you suggest?


----------



## bundyanne07

I am copying your recipe into my recipe folder.
These would make great finger food served with sweet chilli sauce.


----------



## kaixixang

Make sure that it is Cream Cheese you are getting, not the sweetened neufchatel (sp?).

Crab Rangoon should be a savory flavor... NOT one of the sweet-and-sour dishes/appetizers!


----------



## Revan

Thank you for sharing so much! I love these and will be great to make them at home. They serve a sweet and sour sauce (red) with them.


----------



## Granny8

Oh boy... another recipe to try. THANK YOU....


----------



## Capva

Sweet and Sour sauce all the way!!!!


----------



## Caesarteaser

Capva said:


> Sweet and Sour sauce all the way!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ali9407

Love the KISS recipes


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Ali9407 said:


> Love the KISS recipes


yer very welcome! :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

bundyanne07 said:


> I am copying your recipe into my recipe folder.
> These would make great finger food served with sweet chilli sauce.


where ya been Anne?..missed seeing ya!


----------



## Granny8

Got all the stuff to make them yesterday... can't wait...


----------



## kaixixang

Revan said:


> Thank you for sharing so much! I love these and will be great to make them at home. They serve a sweet and sour sauce (red) with them.


Yes...but the sauce is on the SIDE...not part of the main creation of Crab Rangoon! I'd choose another sauce, but that's my choice. :sm24:


----------

